# Urine pregnancy tests!!!



## Melissa ❤️ (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok So I tried out the goat urine pregnancy tests. First off, the easiest way to collect the urine is to put your goat in an ex large goat crate and wait. After they urinate, you can collect the urine sample from the tray at the bottom. Easy peasy!! But here is my problem, both my bred girls came up positive!! Yayy! But so did my wether!!! Nayy! These tests are not accurate!! Anyone else find these tests useless???


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not accurate at all. I had a doe have twins after 4 or 5 negative test spaced through her pregnancy and a bunch came up bred that werent. Learn to draw blood so much more reliable


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

All that I have read on goats taking a urine test say the tests don't work for goats. I have never read the actual results before.
What made you try your wether?


----------



## Melissa ❤️ (Feb 3, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> All that I have read on goats taking a urine test say the tests don't work for goats. I have never read the actual results before.
> What made you try your wether?


----------



## Melissa ❤️ (Feb 3, 2019)

I was very skeptical of the results so I figured why not test him as this would be a sure negative. Was positive as can be! What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:funnytech:
Very good. In my short time since goats found me, it seems like all things are that way.lol
Yesterday I took hay out of the feeder and spread on floor. This is hay they haven't touched for a week, the goats went crazy for it! They would have swam in it if they could. GOATS!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it isn't super accurate.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> :funnytech:
> Yesterday I took hay out of the feeder and spread on floor. This is hay they haven't touched for a week, the goats went crazy for it! They would have swam in it if they could. GOATS!!!


YES!!! They do this to me too! Drives me bonkers! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL on the positive for your wether!!! haha! That is way too funny!!!
As for urine tests, they are absolutely not a good way to get an answer. The only way to confirm pregnancy when they are too early to see signs is blood test and ultrasound.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

This year, I've found ultrasound to be a great tool in confirming pregnancies. I have a great neighbor/friend who brings her ultrasound over. I love that it doesn't require blood, and you can often tell before 30 days whether they're pregnant. Plus, it's too cool to be able to see the babies moving, and to get an accurate count. If it's easily accessible in your area, I recommend ultrasound, if not, blood testing is definitely the way to go. Best of luck!


----------

